# Bilderwechsel in Video an Sound anpassen



## mast (12. Nov 2013)

Hallo, 
ich habe ein Projekt zu programmieren, in dem es darum geht, aus Bildern und einem Lied ein Video zu erstellen, wobei die Bilder jeweils zur Musik passend gewechselt werden sollen (Takt, Beat, Lautstärke, etc.). 
Ich habe mich zunächst mit Processing (einer Art Java-Derivat) beschäftigt und die Klassen BeatDetect und FFT angesehen, bin aber leider auf keinen grünen Zweig gekommen.
Hat jemand eine Idee, was es sonst noch für Möglichkeiten gibt (außer Processing)? Ich habe natürlich schon Mr. Google um Rat gefragt, aber keine brauchbaren Ergebnisse gefunden. Es wäre toll, wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte. 

Vielen Dank schon im Voraus!


----------



## windl (12. Nov 2013)

Hallo,

mal unabhängig davon dass Du die Bilder in irgendeiner Abhängigkeit schalten willst - aber wie generierst Du aus einem Java-code heraus einen Film?!

Danke
Uwe


----------



## mast (13. Nov 2013)

Hallo,
ich verwende dazu Processing - eine Art Java-Derivat. Damit klappt das ganz gut.

Aber ich möchte eigentlich wissen, ob es noch andere Möglichkeiten gibt, Musik zu analysieren und anschließend aus dieser Musik und einigen Bildern ein Video zu erstellen.

Vielen Dank!


----------

